# Lost passport and visa



## joemate (Apr 25, 2012)

Hi all, I've stupidly managed to lose my UK passport which had my UAE visa inside it.

I'll google 'what to do if....' Shortly but does anyone have any first hand experience of what to do?

Thanks!


----------



## Ginger Ninja (Dec 28, 2011)

Not sure the same applies here, but I had mine stolen in Canada a few years back. It has to be reported lost/stolen with UK Passport Authority and a form has to be filled in. After they have that, they allowed a new passport to be applied for.

Sorry, not sure about the Visa...maybe the Consulate can help.

Good luck...


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

You have to report it to the police. Go and see your PRO tomorrow. They will take you through the process. Once your passport is issued, you go through the visa process and EID again.


----------



## bluester (Sep 23, 2010)

It's also worth being very clear that the passport was lost and NOT stolen. A friend of mine learned that the latter opens you up to a whole world of pain with the police and UAE immigration. The same will go for the form referred to by the UKPA: as far as I remember there are two different tick-boxes.


----------

